# Roc-N-Soc Stools...



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
OK... This is on the *fringe* of track building, I know... 
But it's something to go with that layout to enhance the enjoyment...

Roc-N-Soc Saddle Seat Stools are *really* comfortable... At least
to me, anyway... Sure beats stacked-up milk crates :lol:

*Roc-N-Soc Tower Saddle... 24" and 29". Approx. $110...*









*Roc-N-Soc Nitro Throne... Gas-Charged... Adjusts 18" to 24"...*
Approx. $166 to $200...









*Roc-N-Soc Seat-Back Attachment... Approx. $60...*









.
Available at Amazon and Musician's Friend... 

If you do live-mic recording, these can and will squeak & creak...
Not good... I opted (regrettably) for regular adjustable piano bench...
Still squeaks...

John
.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

When the original stools that I bought for my track started to fall apart I bought new ones that have seats that match the lane markings. The seats swivel and are padded. My table is only 24 inches high, so I did not need extra tall stools.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Those are cool, Rich... And a GREAT idea :thumbsup: ...

Do you have the table at 24" to aid marshaling?...

Just wonderin'...

John
.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The table height was based on my experience with 1/24th commercial raceway tracks that had regular chairs or stools. I wanted good visibility for people that chose to race sitting down. Making it easier to reach across the table was a bonus. Some people need to store bulky objects under their tables, so having one like mine is not an option.


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

That is a great idea Rich. I really like your setup. Racing efficiency it its best! Nice job. Seen a night picture of it in another thread -- very nice.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a night shot with the track switched to the oval configuration.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That track looks fun,night or day. Thanks for sharing.
>Tom<


----------

